# Amberleah lou lou got her Holistic food



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou Holistic food and supplements came to day from Christie and her friend Kim from doggone natural. She will be eating Ziwipeak venison, and canned Weruva, and supplements are; OL Immune and Acidophilus, and Salmon oil. Plus they sent 4 different treats. She started her night time meal and gave her a treat. Please Pray that this will help her Please.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

You got all my prayers that this is just what she needs. I have everything crossed for her too.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Prayers are being sent to little amberleah Lou Lou. I really hope they help the little angle.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Hugs and Love to you both...good luck with this:love4:


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Well Wishes to your little one


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Prayers sent and I know it will help her. When you get discouraged think of my Huly. Also remember this is just a start and Kim will build upon this as her body adjusts and as she learns Amberleah.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is picture's of when Amberleah lou lou PKG came.




























Carmella the kitten wanted some too but Amberleah said no it hers. 
I should have took picture this morning but she ate her Am meal real good and licked out the bowl.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I like how the kitten is trying to get a piece of the action!

Mine adore ZP, like their fish oil and you know all of the health issues Hope has. The great food and supplements have made a big difference-and it was noticeable in a pretty short period of time.

Keep up the good work and you can count on this Jesus chick for prayer!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments and Prayers, I need to do all I can for Amberleah lou lou with help from people like Christie and you all.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> Amberleah lou lou Holistic food and supplements came to day from Christie and her friend Kim from doggone natural. She will be eating Ziwipeak venison, and canned Weruva, and supplements are; OL Immune and Acidophilus, and Salmon oil. Plus they sent 4 different treats. She started her night time meal and gave her a treat. Please Pray that this will help her Please.


I just prayed for your baby and will continue,you're a good mommy!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

I really hope they help little Amberleah. Will keep her in our thoughts. Sending good vibes. :love5:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

As they say about kids I feel it goes the same with our furry kids.

It takes a community to raise a child


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> As they say about kids I feel it goes the same with our furry kids.
> 
> It takes a community to raise a child


Amen to that and Thank you Christie


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope it helps her! I like Ziwi Peak, I feed prey model raw but if I didn't, I would feed all my girls Ziwi Peak. I read into it a lot and got some a while back for traveling. My chis liked it ok and I think its a healthy choice. I really hope it works out for little Amberleah


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Amberleah Lou Lou will be in our prayers!! <3 Looks like you've got the jackpot!! =D


----------

